# marketing: card deck



## 1SPTranslator

Hola;

Un "card deck" es un mailer que contiene varias tarjetas postales con ofertas de servicio y/o productos gratis o en especial para el consumidor. 

¿Cómo se diría o qué es "card deck" en esp.?

Gracias.


----------



## Kedge

Se a lo que te refieres, pero si quieres que te diga la verdad, no se como se llaman en español, de todas formas voy a tratar de echar una mano, que tal te parece "expositor"?


----------



## 1SPTranslator

Hola, en la pg. 12 de este PDF http://www.mercadeo.com/archivos/T-MDI.pdf hablan de "correo directo", me pregunto si ese término es lo mismo/equivalente a "card deck"????


----------



## Kedge

A ver, espera que me parece que no te estoy entendiendo, te refieres a mandar correo con promociones/ofertas a clientes? Entonces si es una técnica de Marketing, puede ser bastante probable que tu "Card Deck" sea "Correo Directo".


----------



## Kibramoa

Pero "correo directo"  puede ser cualquier tipo de correspondencia, una tarjeta postal, una "baraja"* de tarjetas, una carta, un folleto, etc. 

* no sé si es el término oficial.


----------



## Pax Commoditatis

Más que "expositor", creo que lo correcto dería hablar de un "exhibidor de tajetas postales". Si no me equivoco te referís a algo como esto:






www (punto) edicioneslupita (punto) com/ventas/exhibidores (punto) html (aun no puedo postear enlaces asi que te paso la direccion de esta manera  

Saludos


----------



## Pax Commoditatis

epa! no se que paso ahi ... la pag de los exhibidores de tarjetas postales es:
www (punto) edicioneslupita (punto) com/ventas/exhibidores (punto) html


----------



## 1SPTranslator

Sí Kedge, es un sobre lleno de ofertas de varias compañías ofreciendo sus productos y servicios. 

"Card deck" es una de las opciones del "drop down menu" para la pregunta ¿Cómo se enteró de nosotros?


----------



## 1SPTranslator

Pax Commoditatis, el "card deck" del que hablo se envia por correo y contiene tarjetas pre-dirigidas ofreciendo ofertas especiales y servicios de varias compañías.


----------



## Kibramoa

Aquí explican todas las opciones y servicios que prestan en el campo de correo directo. Ellos sólo envían tarjetas sueltas y no un juego/grupo de tarjetas en sobre.
1  http://www.video.com.mx/precios/directa.htm
2  http://www.signal.com.mx/spanish/precios/directa.htm#_Toc427274402

?Será que este tipo de mercadotecnia de correo directo no es popular pues el servicio de correo no es bueno? -Digo en México uno no se fia mucho del correo.


Si es una de las opciones en el menú, puedes ponerlo como "recibí un sobre con tarjetas de ofertas". Nada corto, lo siento.  A lo mejor alguien con más inspiración nos saca de la duda.


----------



## chics

Hola.
El *correo directo* es un tío que tiene un paquete de cartas -pero normalmente son flyers, folletos o targetas- y pasa puerta a puerta metiendo una en cada buzón.

Un *mailing *es un envío masivo de correo (postal o electrónico) a todas las direcciones que sigan un criterio, a todos los clientes, por ejemplo. Normalmente es para co$municar algo (una promoción, la llegada de las rebajas, un nuevo producto...) en concreto.

Para mí un _*card deck*_ es un soporte normalmente metálico especial con bolsillos para poner targetas propagandísticas y octavillas, hay unos de pie, que a menudo giran, y otros de pared. A veces se considera _card deck_ una mesa que cumple esta función. La gente coge libremente lo que le parece interesante. 
Ahora no recuerdo el nombre en castellano, un expositor de octavillas, que ha dicho alguien, puede funcionar.


----------



## 1SPTranslator

Gracias a todos, parece que lo que se ha encontrado sobre "correo directo" es lo más parecido al paquete que me enseñaron. 

Muy agradecida.


----------

